# What do you consider long hair?



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere!  So i figured it was time for an updated poll!

*When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*

I would have to say that I "officially" consider hair long when it is Mid-Back length. However, I have some exceptions: I think it depends on hair texture. For ladies who have thicker/fuller heads of hair, BSL looks very long. But for those who are fine-haired (like myself) BSL doesnt look as long.... and i see it as long once its Mid-Back.

Also, the amount of hair touching this point makes a difference. If your hair grows in a V-shape and only the tip of the V is touching the top of your bra, I dont consider that BSL, and thus I dont consider it "long."

What about you....? And why?

***EDIT**  That last poll choice should be Waist Length. I totally forgot about that one and skipped straight to Tailbone.  If your answer is WL then please vote Tailbone Length instead.*


----------



## shunta (Sep 24, 2006)

I would say anything past APL. But then again, Im barely at APL and people always tell me that I have long hair.


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 24, 2006)

Full armpit length hair. If the sides aren't armpit length yet then I don't consider it long. 

Of course anything past that is long to me.


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted Bra-Strap but to most people APL is long. I think us LHCFer's have higher expectation.


----------



## breezy (Sep 24, 2006)

I think full even armpit or longeris long.  But when it's layered (like my stupid hair!) it doesn't look as long until around BSL.


----------



## Doll (Sep 24, 2006)

I never even acknowledge a woman's hair as being long (mine included) until it reaches at least BSL. That is the only time it catches my eye.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I voted Bra-Strap but to most people APL is long. I think us LHCFer's have higher expectation.


 
Yeah I agree with this! Long hair has become so common on this site.... but in "the real world" folks seem to have a different criteria.


----------



## remnant (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere! So i figured it was time for an updated poll!
> 
> *When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*
> 
> ...


 


KiniKakes, I voted Mid-back but I think full Bra strap hair looks long to me! By the way I totally agree with you !


----------



## Kimberly (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the "hair anorexia" so anything longer than mine, is long to me....so I couldn't vote because my twisted notion was not an option.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

Doll said:
			
		

> I never even acknowledge a woman's hair as being long (mine included) until it reaches at least BSL. That is the only time it catches my eye.


 
Yeah me too (actually Mid-Back length for me).

BUT this has only happened since joining LHCF _and_ since my hair has gotten longer. In the past, I think i viewed APL as long.... and then BSL as long..... I notice that the longer my own hair gets, the higher I raise the bar.  So my "standards" for what qualifies as long hair has gotten increasingly more rigid/stringent!


----------



## ccd (Sep 24, 2006)

What is Mid Back length vs. Bra Strap....isn' that the same thing?

I voted BSL,  I think that is a fair place to start but unfortunately because most people think Black women can't have long hair the standard gets lower.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

ccd said:
			
		

> What is Mid Back length vs. Bra Strap....isn' that the same thing?
> 
> I voted BSL, I think that is a fair place to start but unfortunately because most people think Black women can't have long hair the standard gets lower.


 
Mid-Back length is between BSL and Waist Length.  Mid-Back Length is usually a couple of inches past BSL.


----------



## MizaniMami (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere!  So i figured it was time for an updated poll!
> 
> *When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*
> 
> ...



Great question Kini,

I picked BraStrap length. For me anyways. I am a few inches from BSL and my sis thinks I have long hair.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted mid-back! I agree that texture (fine vs. coarse) does make a difference in the appearance, also when hair is bra-strap length and it's in high pony tail it doesn't really appear that long, but it does when it's midback length in a pony tail- figured I'd cover all the bases 

ETA: I like pony tails and I want my hair to still 'look' long in a pony tail !


----------



## Eiano (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted Mid-back.. Obviously tail-bone is longer, it's just not somewere I'd want to go with my hair.


----------



## babyblue (Sep 24, 2006)

midback and below


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Sep 24, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> I would say anything past APL. But then again, Im barely at APL and people always tell me that I have long hair.


 
*Anything armpit and longer is long hair to me also.*


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with this! Long hair has become so common on this site.... but in "the real world" folks seem to have a different criteria.


 
I am glad I am not the only one looking through the *Rose Colored* LHCF glasses.  lol  People (Non LHCF) say all the time this is long and that is long.  People think I am crazy when I say, My hair is not long yet.  I am running at average. lol


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

I chose BSL. And I agree that for ladies with thicker hair, BSL is definitely long, but since I have fine hair and don't have a lot of it, I won't consider my hair "long" at bra strap.  

I was under the impression that full bra strap is when your hair covers the bra strap (right now my hair touches the top of it.) My hair grows in a V shape, and the part that touches the bra strap is the back part, the front parts are barely APL, but nonetheless, once the back of my hair covers my bra strap, I will still consider my hair BSL, though I still won't consider it long until I probably reach mid back.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> My hair grows in a V shape, and the part that touches the bra strap is the back part, the front parts are barely APL, but nonetheless, once the back of my hair covers my bra strap, I will still consider my hair BSL, though I still won't consider it long until I probably reach mid back.


 
Yes, I agree with this as well. Maybe i worded my statement wrong.  But the front of my hair is relatively short when compared to the back. I dont think hair necessarily has to be "full BSL or full Mid-back length" all around in order to be considered BSL or Mid-Back length.  By the time my hair is BSL in the front, i will probably be close to WL in the back!


----------



## leleepop (Sep 24, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> I chose BSL. And I agree that for ladies with thicker hair, BSL is definitely long, but since I have fine hair and don't have a lot of it, I won't consider my hair "long" at bra strap.
> 
> I was under the impression that full bra strap is when your hair covers the bra strap (right now my hair touches the top of it.) My hair grows in a V shape, and the part that touches the bra strap is the back part, the front parts are barely APL, but nonetheless, once the back of my hair covers my bra strap, I will still consider my hair BSL, though I still won't consider it long until I probably reach mid back.


I dont know if it just me but I consider your hair thick or med to thick  Denim....Anyhoo I think armpit all one length or long layered is long, but I know where everyone is coming from about the rose colored LHCF glasses lol. Before I LHCF I considered collarbone or even shoulderlength very long.

ETA: I have been on LHCF for over a year and I have hair anorexia in it fullest capacity. I beleive BSL to MBL is long.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree with this as well. Maybe i worded my statement wrong. But the front of my hair is relatively short when compared to the back. I dont think hair necessarily has to be "full BSL or full Mid-back length" all around in order to be considered BSL or Mid-Back length. By the time my hair is BSL in the front, i will probably be close to WL in the back!


 
Oh, I see, lol!  Yeah, that's what I thought you were saying, I get what you're saying now!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

I do want to add that even though I think APL hair is not offically "long", there are women here who's hair is APL like Shunta and Leticia, and to me, their hair looks long, probably because it's thick.


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 24, 2006)

midback/waist length


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> Oh, I see, lol!  Yeah, that's what I thought you were saying, I get what you're saying now!


 
Nah, I was just saying that I dont consider it BSL if ONLY the very peak of your "V" is grazing BSL.   However, if the majority of your hair in the BACK is touching BSL, i consider it BSL. I dont even count the front of the hair, because most ppl's front are shorter than their back!!!


----------



## cicilypayne (Sep 24, 2006)

I know what most members of LHCF consider long, but to me if its just past shoulder length its long to me, meduim length is like neck length bob and short is anita baker, old halle, you know judge mableleen.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

leleepop said:
			
		

> *I dont know if it just me but I consider your hair thick or med to thick Denim*....Anyhoo I think armpit all one length is long, but I know where everyone is coming from about the rose colored LHCF glasses lol. Before I LHCF I considered collarbone or even shoulderlength very long.


 
Really? Well thank you, leleepop!  But seriously, my hair is very fine. Here's a pic a few days after my last relaxer, I think this shows how fine my hair really is.  Excuse the stupid scunchie on the end!



			
				KiniKakes said:
			
		

> BUT this has only happened since joining LHCF and since my hair has gotten longer. In the past, I think i viewed APL as long.... and then BSL as long..... I notice that the longer my own hair gets, the higher I raise the bar.  So my "standards" for what qualifies as long hair has gotten increasingly more rigid/stringent!



ME TOO!! LOL! When I started here, my inital goal was BSL, but then I changed it to WL, and now it's tailbone.


----------



## camellia (Sep 24, 2006)

I start thinking someone's hair is officially "long" when it reaches midback.


----------



## dynamic1 (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted mid-back.  I pretty much agree with your assessment Kinikakes.  Fuller hair looks longer to me sometimes because of the volume.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just saying that I dont consider it BSL if ONLY the very peak of your "V" is grazing BSL.  However, if the majority of your hair in the BACK is touching BSL, i consider it BSL. *I dont even count the front of the hair, because most ppl's front are shorter than their back*!!!


 
Yeah, that's true. I have to remember that, because I find myself getting envious of women here who's hair in the front goes past their armpit.


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 24, 2006)

I vote midback (between bra-strap and waist length).

But yanno, all of this stuff is so relative; especially thickness. Some people call my hair thick and I dont think that it is, especially when I have friends with super thick hair. Rather, I think that my hair is _fluffy_. When the fluff goes away, there is nothingness and I feel like I have one strand of hair like Homer. 

Why am I rambling in Kini's thread?

My bad.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2006)

I consider hair to be long once it hits BSL - It's interesting, looking at women and realizing - wow, her hair ONLY goes to BSL - it 'looks' longer than that!! 
It's made me realize that even if my hair only gets to BSL unstretched (which I suspect would be waist/tailbone stretched - YAY!! for short torsos!) I would have plenty of hair!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> I do want to add that even though I think APL hair is not offically "long", there are women here who's hair is APL like Shunta and Leticia, and to me, their hair looks long, probably because it's thick.


 
Right! GodsFlowerr and Lauren are other great examples of this. Even when they were both in the APL range, their hair looked SO long to me because of the thickness/fullness alone. The way it just spread across their back all thick and luxurious was just beautiful!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 24, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Rather, I think that my hair is _fluffy_. When the fluff goes away, there is nothingness and I feel like I have one strand of hair like Homer.


 
  That just sounded funny!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 24, 2006)

BSL................................


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 24, 2006)

Full bsl w/ the front/sides @ least shoulder length.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 24, 2006)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I consider shoulder Length and longer long hair.


----------



## Hair Iam (Sep 24, 2006)

I consider bra strap long hair.


P.S
Please forgive my ignorance , I have used "mid back" in many threads, thinking,  it came before bra strap . I only this day realized mid back is past bra strap . My goal is bra strap by next December 2007.


----------



## shunta (Sep 24, 2006)

Hair Iam said:
			
		

> I consider bra strap long hair.
> 
> 
> P.S
> Please forgive my ignorance , I have used "mid back" in many threads, thinking, it came before bra strap *.i I only this day realized mid back s past bra strap *. My goal is bra strap by next December 2007.


 I just realized this last week myself. I know, duh, huh?


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 24, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> I just realized this last week myself. I know, duh, huh?


 
I think that most people outside of hairboards actually think this way as well. Dont feel bad.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted mid-back - but whenever I see someone with thick shoulder length hair I say whoa her hair is long and looks nice...


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 24, 2006)

BSL

I agree with other posters that fullness and blunt cuts can make hair shorter than that look long though.


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just saying that I dont consider it BSL if ONLY the very peak of your "V" is grazing BSL.   However, if the majority of your hair in the BACK is touching BSL, i consider it BSL. I dont even count the front of the hair, because most ppl's front are shorter than their back!!!



I'm part of that minority who's hair grows faster in the front. (usually not the most attractive look)

Man, I feel like a freak.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 24, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> I'm part of that minority who's hair grows faster in the front. (usually not the most attractive look)
> 
> Man, I feel like a freak.


Dont feel like a freak mine is growing longer in the front also. I didint even realize until LHCF. I was so clueless but thats another thread lol.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 24, 2006)

brastrap


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 24, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> BSL
> 
> I agree with other posters that fullness and blunt cuts can make hair shorter than that look long though.


 
The thickness of your hair is beautiful.


----------



## senimoni (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted BSL, by that I mean full BSL, ie not the center 5 hairs..lol.


----------



## Synthia (Sep 24, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> I'm part of that minority who's hair grows faster in the front. (usually not the most attractive look)
> 
> Man, I feel like a freak.


I'm just posting to say how much I love your hair. It has so much character and presence!
I hope you go out with it just like this! 







Anyway, on topic: I think brastrap is long. And I agree full brastrap is the best. 


Even though I hope to reach brastrap by Dec. 31, I won't feel happy (and secure) till summer 2007 when it's thickened to have more fullness than I have now. 

And yes, before this site, I gave props to much shorter hair.


----------



## plove (Sep 24, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Full armpit length hair. If the sides aren't armpit length yet then I don't consider it long.
> 
> Of course anything past that is long to me.




everything she said.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 24, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> I'm part of that minority who's hair grows faster in the front. (usually not the most attractive look)
> 
> Man, I feel like a freak.


The entire top of my head grows faster than the sides and back.  Unless I want to wear nothing but braids and twists, the _mushroom 'fro_ must be cut back.


----------



## FAMUDva (Sep 24, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I voted mid-back! I agree that texture (fine vs. coarse) does make a difference in the appearance, also when hair is bra-strap length and it's in high pony tail it doesn't really appear that long, but it does when it's midback length in a pony tail- figured I'd cover all the bases
> 
> ETA: I like pony tails and I want my hair to still 'look' long in a pony tail !


 
I voted mid-back for similar reasons.  When I go to the Long Hair Community and see those ladies at classic length and floor length, I think, dang my standards are low in comparison!  Previously I thought APL or BSL was long.  I have thick coarse hair and the more women of color I see in my everyday life and on LHCF with BSL, I think, wow that isn't as long as I thought it was... especially when I see the hair in a pony tail like mentioned above.  I can't WAIT for my hair to look long even when it's pulled up in a high to mid pony tail.  

With all of that said, that's why I voted mid-back.  When I see a woman of color (or any woman for that matter) with a high pony and her tail STILL sweeps at least APL, I think, WOW   she has nice long hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 24, 2006)

Full bsl for relaxed and shoulder length with shrinkage for naturals.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 24, 2006)

I think anything full APL and longer is considered long. I think it's a wonderful feat for a black woman with hair that length (that's HEALTHY) since it is not so common to see women with hair past their shoulders.  I have to give props to that.  Now BSL is better and WSL is GREAT, but the minimum length for long, in my eyes, is APL.

Now on a white/asian/hispanic person, APL is not so long and then, that's where I'd have to say that mid-back-waistlength is long.


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 24, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Anything armpit and longer is long hair to me also.*


 
I agree also!


----------



## ccd (Sep 24, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Mid-Back length is between BSL and Waist Length. Mid-Back Length is usually a couple of inches past BSL.


 


Thanku  That makes sense...


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

camellia said:
			
		

> I start thinking someone's hair is officially "long" when it reaches midback.


 
Same here!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> I'm part of that minority who's *hair grows faster in the front.* (usually not the most attractive look)
> 
> Man, I feel like a freak.


 
My hair grows that way also.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Sep 24, 2006)

I think full APL is long but being on LHCF midback is probably considered long.

*editing to add midback and longer is considered long to me now that I am apl it doesn't seem long at all, so I'll roll with midback...hey....change my vote to midback....lol.....


----------



## Whisper (Sep 24, 2006)

ccd said:
			
		

> I voted BSL,  I think that is a fair place to start but unfortunately because most people think Black women can't have long hair the standard gets lower.




I agree with you!! I used to think my hair was long, as did everyone else when it was past my shoulders, until I came to this site. Now, my standards are set higher, simply because long hair is attainable.

I choose mid blade


----------



## missvi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mid-Back !


----------



## sareca (Sep 24, 2006)

Mid-back, definitely.


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 24, 2006)

Brastrap. I think that is is a good length where you have options for many different styles. Plus I really think that length stands out on black women, because you don't see it that often in the real world.


----------



## kbody4 (Sep 24, 2006)

My hair is APL now, so I voted for bsl as being long.


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 24, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I think anything full APL and longer is considered long. *I think it's a wonderful feat for a black woman with hair that length (that's HEALTHY) since it is not so common to see women with hair past their shoulders.*  I have to give props to that.  Now BSL is better and WSL is GREAT, but the minimum length for long, in my eyes, is APL.
> 
> Now on a white/asian/hispanic person, APL is not so long and then, that's where I'd have to say that mid-back-waistlength is long.



My sentiments exactly! Add thickness/fullness like Dsylla's and I could die a happy woman at that length

*MissMarie, your hair is like WHOA!!!!*


Also, can someone confirm my perception of APL. To me, its not true APL unless your hair actually can be tucked into the armpit or is EXACTLY aligned with the armpit


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 24, 2006)

nicki6 said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly! Add thickness/fullness like Dsylla's and I could die a happy woman at that length
> 
> *MissMarie, your hair is like WHOA!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
To my understanding, APL is when your hair is aligned to the armpit, whether it be top or bottom of the armpit, it has nothing to do with being able to tuck your hair under the armpit.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Sep 24, 2006)

Mid-back.  But my perception is probably skewed because my mom has always had bsl and I've always had "long" hair.  Except for in 95 when I realized my hairdresser was cutting my hair all off and I saw a picture of myself with a shoulder length bob.     That's when I decided to go natural actually.  

And I know I have hair anorexia because I keep on telling my boyfriend I'm bald and he laughs maniacally and tells me my hair is long enough.  He doesn't agree with my wanting to let it grow to waist length.


----------



## Cichelle (Sep 24, 2006)

Midback/waist length is long, IMO. For curly hair, that means stretched. If curly hair is waist length unstretched...then that is _very_ long. The hem line doesn't matter to me.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 24, 2006)

even APL hair or layered BSL


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted bra-strap...before this forum I would have probably said arm-pit or shoulder, but all these luscious haired ladies have broadened my horizons. 

Chayil


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Sep 24, 2006)

*Bra Strap Length.*


----------



## devilish1 (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted mid back, though I do feel that BSL is long as well. I guess it just depends on the person's height.


----------



## mango387 (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted APL.  As many others have said, outside of this forum APL is considered long.


----------



## isobell (Sep 25, 2006)

i think the thickness of the hair has a lot to do with it too,  I've seen people irl with thick shoulder length hair all one length that caught my eye, just because it seemed like a lot of hair...basically i think at shoulder length all one length or layered apl, i start to think someone has a lot of hair or long hair...of course on a hair lovers board like lhcf, or lhc, the standards are much higher!


----------



## sherann (Sep 25, 2006)

even APL hair to me is considered long.


----------



## frankie (Sep 25, 2006)

I consider anything past shoulders to be long in the real world...here I'd say APL.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 25, 2006)

Denim And Leather said:
			
		

> To my understanding, APL is when your hair is aligned to the armpit, whether it be top or bottom of the armpit, it has nothing to do with being able to tuck your hair under the armpit.


 
Right, that is my understanding as well.  Shoot, if you can tuck your hair completely under the armpit, thats darn near BSL.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 25, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Right, that is my understanding as well. Shoot, if you can tuck your hair completely under the armpit, thats darn near BSL.


 
Exactly.  I just tucked my hair under my armpit just to make sure it is almost BSL!


----------



## amy1234 (Sep 25, 2006)

This length is long to me:


----------



## FAMUDva (Sep 25, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> This length is long to me:


 
Yeah, I've always thought that Kenya has long beautiful hair.  I want hair like hers when I grow up.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 25, 2006)

FAMUDva said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've always thought that Kenya has long beautiful hair. I want hair like hers when I grow up.


 
Oh my gosh, I KNOW!!!! I just love Kenya's hair. Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 25, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I vote midback (between bra-strap and waist length).
> 
> But yanno, all of this stuff is so relative; especially thickness. Some people call my hair thick and I dont think that it is, especially when I have friends with super thick hair. Rather, I think that my hair is _fluffy_. When the fluff goes away, there is nothingness and I feel like I have one strand of hair like Homer.
> 
> ...


 
OT: Golden your hair is hella thick and BEUTIFUL!   Yeah I misspelled it!


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted APL.


----------



## Aveena (Sep 25, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> Full armpit length hair. If the sides aren't armpit length yet then I don't consider it long.
> 
> Of course anything past that is long to me.


 
I agree full apl


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted APL because that's the longes I plan to grow my hair and that's long to me, anything longer than that, I don't think I can manage


----------



## Softresses (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that long hair is brastrap or longer.  

My brastrap is at my midback, anything lower than that is what I call my lower back, then waistlength.

Softresses


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 25, 2006)

one some people shoulder length looks long...
buttt

i have to say brastrap+ is long hair
midback - hiplength = is verylong


----------



## testimony777 (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted mid back. The last time this poll went around I voted BSL. But it seems like the longer my hair gets the longer I think hair has to be to be considered long . I think this is a mild form of hair anorexiaerplexed


----------



## Ayeshia (Sep 25, 2006)

midback is long to me...


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree that full armpit is long.


----------



## KiniKakes (Sep 25, 2006)

testimony777 said:
			
		

> I voted mid back. The last time this poll went around I voted BSL. But it seems like the longer my hair gets the longer I think hair has to be to be considered long . I think this is a mild form of hair anorexiaerplexed


 
 I am the same way, girl. My standards keep changing as my hair grows. I know Ive gotten real uppity. *smh*


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 25, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> OT: Golden your hair is hella thick and BEUTIFUL! Yeah I misspelled it!


 
Thank you, crlsweetie!:Blush2: lol.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 25, 2006)

it depends on how tall the person is. if they're tall like me then APL, if not then BSL.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 26, 2006)

Anything bra-strap and below catches my attention as being long hair.


----------



## Blackbird77 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hair Iam said:
			
		

> I consider bra strap long hair.
> 
> 
> P.S
> Please forgive my ignorance , I have used "mid back" in many threads, thinking, it came before bra strap . I only this day realized mid back is past bra strap . My goal is bra strap by next December 2007.


 
I hear ya.  I think my mom believes that, too.  She was the main one who was always tripping on my hair back in the day.  It wouldn't grow past my shoulders for nothing and it was always flyaway, see-through and thin looking no matter how well I thought I was taking care of it.  In March, I went to get my hair pressed and she said to me, "Your hair is in the middle of your back!"  I haven't even reached bra-strap length at that time and I still haven't (and won't know for sure until I flat iron in December).  She always says that as a teen she had long hair in the middle of her back.  I guess that's what she meant by that because she used the same term for me.  But because I'm a member of LHCF, I know better.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 26, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere! So i figured it was time for an updated poll!
> 
> *When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*
> 
> ...


I agree..I think BSL length is long from my thick-haired perspective and that's what I voted for.


----------



## MzTami (Sep 26, 2006)

Before I found LHCF- Shoulder length was considered long to me.
After LHCF- Armpit or longer is considered long.


----------



## zora (Sep 26, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> *Before I found LHCF- Shoulder length was considered long to me.
> After LHCF- Armpit or longer is considered long*.



I agree.  I felt the same way.  That's why my goal is APL.  I have superfine hair.  Anything longer than that will be gravy.


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 27, 2006)

I vote brastrap. I have APL hair and it doesnt seem that long but everyone else thinks so.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Sep 27, 2006)

BSL definitely this is the length that my eyes attach to whoevers hair is that long like glue... I cant take my eyes off if its that long or longer.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2006)

Confession: Since I have such severe hair anoerexia that I will not wear my hair down, I will NOT consider MY OWN hair long until it hangs at midback length without stretching. Being as it is so curly wavy that will be another 2 years. Now with someone else, I consider their hair long if they are a woman of color if it is one length just going past the shoulders. And if it is superthick....I am like WHOA!!!Go figure. Mahalia.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 1, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Before I found LHCF- Shoulder length was considered long to me.
> After LHCF- Armpit or longer is considered long.


 
Me too.  But it also depends on how tall the person is.


----------



## LaFaraona (Oct 2, 2006)

I consider BSL to be long. This lenght catches my eye on a Black woman. And if it is thick and full I cannot take my eyes off.


----------



## longnapps (Oct 9, 2006)

I consider BSL hair to be long.


----------



## ohsosuzy (Oct 9, 2006)

In general I  think BSL can be considered long, but I guess "long" is definitely a relative term.  People tell me that I have long hair all the time and sometimes I feel bald and it's APL. 

I also think we have to consider BSL an equally relative term.  After looking through most of the members pic BSL seems to fall somewhere different, thus different hair lengths. I just want my hair to be BSL on me.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 9, 2006)

I never thought my hair was long until it was midback length and got really annoying.  Until then I just considered it medium and shoulder length was short.


----------



## CookieLAD (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree with this. My original goal was APL, but now I'm almost BSL and it still doesn't seem long to me.  



			
				testimony777 said:
			
		

> I voted mid back. The last time this poll went around I voted BSL. But it seems like the longer my hair gets the longer I think hair has to be to be considered long . I think this is a mild form of hair anorexiaerplexed


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 13, 2006)

I consider midback length "officially" long. Here and in real life. Also, I have the same standards for all races. None of this "long for a black girl" stuff.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Oct 13, 2006)

I know in my head that the answer is "when it is brastrap", but in my heart I know that I am not fascinated by it unless it is midback, preferrably long enough to cover the boobs.


----------



## zzirvingj (Oct 16, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> I know in my head that the answer is "when it is brastrap", but in my heart I know that I am not fascinated by it unless it is midback, preferrably long enough to cover the boobs.


 
I think that is what I consider long, too.  Long enough to cover the boobs.  It will take allllooooot of growing for me to get to that point.  I want to be midback, but after I hit that, I think my next goal will be "LETCMB" = "Long Enough To Cover My Boobs"!


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 18, 2006)

I tend to think of Bra Strap Length hair as being long.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just noticed that when I first replied to this, I said BSL. Now I realize that I won't consider my own hair to be long until it's at a full midback length. I think this is because my hair is on the thin side and needs to gain thickness before the length will really show.

But I agree with many of the ladies, full hair at APL looks very long to me. SexyHairFetish is a good example, her hair is very thick and pretty. I was looking at her siggy and thinking, wow her hair has grown so much, and then I realized she was at APL. It's just so full and blunt that it seems much longer.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Dec 31, 2006)

For reg folks, I think I'd say APL, but LHCF has messed my mind up, and so now I'll not see myself as having long hair till I'm BSL


----------



## seymone (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted arm pit length....


----------



## Country gal (Dec 31, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Anything armpit and longer is long hair to me also.*




Me too. Before the board I use to think shoulder lenght was long. APL gets non LHCFers to fawn over your hair. The longer the better. I want to be bra-strap. I believe I have to potential too now since my hair has grown so much.


----------



## Princess Pie (Dec 31, 2006)

BSL is long to me, on LHCF and in real life.


----------



## toniy (Dec 31, 2006)

Apl definietly catches my eye


----------



## Bouncy Curls (Dec 31, 2006)

I consider "long" armpit length or longer


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 31, 2006)

For me, natural hair unstretched is long at shoulder length, while straight/ stretched is long at armpit.


----------



## asiaticlily (Dec 31, 2006)

Letitia said:
			
		

> I voted Bra-Strap but to most people APL is long.* I think us LHCFer's have higher expectation.*



ITA I think because we see so many heads of long beautiful hair 


OT: Princess pie your hair color is so pretty in your signature.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted bra strap length and beyond...


----------



## SandySea (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted APL.  When I look at albums on the forum, I usually start thinking long at BSL.  But it's really relative because, in reality, I consider APL long due to the fact that hardly I hardly see relaxed lengths passed the shoulder.  I was looking around in my church sunday and there was maybe one woman with BSL and three with APL hair.  It's hard not to consider APL long when everyones hair is chewed up and thin.


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 1, 2007)

Even bsl is long imo on most. There are ladies that I see with APL hair and I'm think their hair is long. My hair was about 2" past bsl during the summer b4 I cut it and I was still self-conscious of it being kinda short so for me to consider my hair long it would have to be about 2 inches from waistlength because i'm short. I would say that would be where the picture ends in my siggy.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jan 1, 2007)

I think once you reach APL and beyond, I consider that long.


----------



## Growinpainz (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, since my hair is right under my ear I would consider SL long, but other than that, I think APL and beyond is long.


----------



## pistachio (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted MBL, but before LHCF I believed full, even, collarbone length to be long.  Funny how perceptions can change


----------



## hottopic (Jan 1, 2007)

I said brastrap.......


----------



## CityGirl (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree.  Armpit length is long to me too.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jan 2, 2007)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the minority.  I consider shoulder Length and longer long hair.



I agree w/ Sylver on that but I am talking root to tip  thick shoulder length har starting from the crown. Not only if the nape is making it.


----------



## justNikki (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm only chiming in here because I'm curious.  Is this LHCF long or IRL long that you guys are talking about? I only ask because before cutting my hair last year, my hair was a little longer than what you guys call APL.  I was always charged extra for having long hair when I got it done at the salons.  Am I the only one?


----------



## BAP28 (Jan 3, 2007)

i think BSL is long....

but im not a fan of even hair all around.. i like the look of some sort of layer in hair..im not even a fan of the look when your ends are freshly cut that straight across look.. i feel like it looks boring....no spunk/personality.. that i feel hair should bring to someones overall..


----------



## dannie (Jan 3, 2007)

Before LHCF I thought armpit+++ was long. 

Since I've been in between APL and BSL for almost 2 years... BSL is long to me (and thats for all races).

Now IRL, I might give double takes to a nice head of APL hair. But on LHCF, if I'm gonna stalk someone's album they have to be MBL.


----------



## Brownsis (Jan 4, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with this! Long hair has become so common on this site.... but in "the real world" folks seem to have a different criteria.


 
yes in the "real world" I consider armpit length as long hair, because I've never seen a lady with Brastrap length except on this board (and others...)


----------



## naptrl (Jan 4, 2007)

Brownsis said:
			
		

> yes in the "real world" I consider armpit length as long hair, because I've never seen a lady with Brastrap length except on this board (and others...)


REALLY!  You've never seen a lady with brastrap length hair. Wow!  Come to one of the LHCF meetings.  You'll see some beautiful heads! 

BTW:  I think midback is long because I have brastrap length hair and it aint that long to me!  But on other people I think brastrap is long.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a long way to go. You guys can call me scrub hair for now... 
I think BSL is long hair because when it is shirley templed or curled, it still pasts your shoulders!


----------



## GlamourGirl (Jan 5, 2007)

naptrl said:
			
		

> REALLY!  You've never seen a lady with brastrap length hair. Wow!  Come to one of the LHCF meetings.  You'll see some beautiful heads!
> 
> BTW:  I think midback is long because I have brastrap length hair and it aint that long to me!  But on other people I think brastrap is long.




See that's my opinion. I used to think brastrap length was long but now that I'm there, it ain't so long anymore. Now I think midback and waistlength are long now (on me). But on other people I consider brastrap and longer long hair.


----------



## navsegda (Jan 5, 2007)

GlamourGirl said:
			
		

> See that's my opinion. I used to think brastrap length was long but now that I'm there, it ain't so long anymore. Now I think midback and waistlength are long now (on me). But on other people I consider brastrap and longer long hair.



What she said.


----------



## tijay (Jan 5, 2007)

I consider healthy and full BSL to be healthy...


----------



## RZILYNT (Jan 5, 2007)

I would have to say BSL because where I live you don't see many women with Natural BSL, I mean that they grew their own hair to BSL. I didn't think that I could even grow hair that long. But I am almost there. I consider extraordinary long hair would be Waist Length. You rarely see it here where I live on young or older adult females of color.


----------



## tatje (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe there is a difference in the length of a person's hair and thickness and look of there hair. Someone can have long hair and just not catch my eye because it's to thin or unhealthy, where as someone who has apl or longer with full hair and shine would be considered long to me regardless of race. Long to me is healthy apl length or longer.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 12, 2007)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> For reg folks, I think I'd say APL, but LHCF has messed my mind up, and so now I'll not see myself as having long hair till I'm BSL


 

*Co-signing.* 
_*Used to think APL was long, but I'd have to say BSL would be the minimum now for long hair consideration.*_

_*currently at short-medium length by hairboard standards* _


----------



## sweetkita4 (Jan 13, 2007)

Healthy armpit length is long to me considering there's not too many AA women where I'm at who have natural hair this length or longer


----------



## Brownsis (Jan 13, 2007)

naptrl said:
			
		

> REALLY! You've never seen a lady with brastrap length hair. Wow! Come to one of the LHCF meetings. You'll see some beautiful heads!
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## remnant (Jan 13, 2007)

Brownsis said:
			
		

> naptrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pistachio (Jan 13, 2007)

The longest real hair I've seen on a Black girl was in high school.  She was a Pentecostal Church follower, and she had Classic length hair.  So, other than that, now, i consider full BSL to be long on Black girls, and CL on White, Hispanic, Asian, etc.  Why?  Because BSL is common on women of other races so therefore, to me, they need longer lengths of hair to catch my attention...


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 13, 2007)

I voted APL. I see a lot of women who can grow their hair to SL, but getting past SL is a struggle.


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 17, 2007)

long hair to me is somewhere between shoulder and arm pit.


----------



## zanna (Jan 17, 2007)

I think  from armpit lenght hair to longer is considered to be long hair to me.
Zanna


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Jan 17, 2007)

In real life i say an easy Armpit length.. now.. we talking LFC? Waist length


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jan 17, 2007)

APL on a relaxed woman. A bit shorter for natural owing to shrinkage


----------



## baby42 (Jan 17, 2007)

any thing that cover my head   had to get  that out cause i donot have any yet just starting to grow


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 17, 2007)

zanna said:
			
		

> I think armpit lenght hair and longer is long hair
> Zanna


 

   _*....on both zanna's response and hair.....*_


----------



## pinkrazr25 (Jan 18, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree with this as well. Maybe i worded my statement wrong.  But the front of my hair is relatively short when compared to the back. I dont think hair necessarily has to be "full BSL or full Mid-back length" all around in order to be considered BSL or Mid-Back length.  By the time my hair is BSL in the front, i will probably be close to WL in the back!



 I have the same exact issue. The front of my hair is about a pinch away from APL. The back however is Lower APL almost touching my brastrap. When I reach bra strap in the front my back will probably be waist length!! I don't claim a length until all parts reach that length. I kinda think that's cheating. IDK! rofl!!!!


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 19, 2007)

To me anything longer than my shoulder length is longer to me.

And my goal is APL by July... if I can reach this goal I would definitely feel that my hair is long.. though am happy that I have hair on my head regardless.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 19, 2007)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> I voted APL. I see a lot of women who can grow their hair to SL, but getting past SL is a struggle.


 
ITA!! and maybe this is why my focus and goal is to get from shoulder length to APL just b/c this is my struggle like so many other black women that may be struggling with this as well... I am wanting to see for myself if I take care of my hair with knowledge that I have learned on and off of LHCF if my hair will jump from this hurdle of shoulder length. My back is shoulder length and my sides and crown is chin length and beyond.. so when my back finally reaches APL then my sides and crown should be shoulder length. I used to have layers cut at one time in my past. But I am not cutting my hair all one length until I reach my goal length.. and even then I may not cut it!


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 19, 2007)

Anything longer than mine,  

So hmm.. armpit length? and onwards.


----------



## rissybaby (Jan 20, 2007)

somewhere between apl and bsl


----------



## aprilbiz (Mar 3, 2007)

I voted shoulder length, but I really consider anything a couple inches past the shoulders long.  The rest is just really long to me.  

My own hair seems to never be long, even though it's just about bra strap.


----------



## shynessqueen (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know anymore. it use to be APL but  now that I'm almost APL it isn't long. I guess BSL


----------



## *Michelle* (Mar 3, 2007)

BSL, but I agree here we have really high expectations!  People think my hair is long, though it is only about an inch past APL (I use the term only loosely).


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 3, 2007)

well i change my mind lol.. i was almost midback and thats not too far from waist  only about 4 inches on me,, an it didnt really feel very long..

soooo.. im changing my answer to hip length


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 4, 2007)

soun said:
			
		

> OT (sorry):Hey brownsis I started last year a thread about LHCF members living Here for a meeting nobody answers me


I missed that thread, soun. I would come to a meeting in Paris.


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2007)

There was an article in Cosmo about hair color, curl, and length and (according to the poll) most people agreed that BSL is the "ideal length" calling it "long and lush."

I agree somewhat, but I think somewhere between APL and BSL is where hair begins to be considered long. *shrug* Then again, sometimes it depends on how long a person's torso is.


----------



## facets (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd say shoulder-length unstretched 'fro for kinky hair is long







for straightened hair, midbackish is long






for me personally, BSL straight or a nice huge afro cloud is plenty. i'm only 5'4".


----------



## remnant (Mar 23, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> I missed that thread, soun. I would come to a meeting in Paris.


 
Nobody answers me so I don't know what to do, may be I should bump the thread again!​


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 23, 2007)

I voted BSL but I think APL is considerably long if its blown out...i thought SL was long when I had a "Halle" cut back in the day...I guess "long"l depends on what your length is now...go figure


----------



## Bmack (Mar 23, 2007)

shoulder length all over...every strand.


----------



## Bmack (Mar 23, 2007)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the minority.  I consider shoulder Length and longer long hair.



No you are not alone. I feel the same way. I always describe anyone with shoulder length hair (names not known to me)  as "The girl with the long hair"
Maybe its just me. I am not saying just grazing shoulder either. I also mean shoulder length all over.


----------



## Bmack (Mar 23, 2007)

missvi said:
			
		

> Mid-Back !




I love your siggy! I say that whenever I get nervous in school over a paper/test/speech. Or just feel uneasy.


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 23, 2007)

I would say BSL and APL if the hair is really thick. By the way your hair is beautiful. One of my inspirations!


----------



## 20perlz (Mar 23, 2007)

Anything APL and longer is LONG HAIR to me.


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 26, 2007)

At least apl, But I won't _feel_ like I've "made it" until I get to bsl. This board has given me hair anorexia.


----------



## LovelyZ (Mar 27, 2007)

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I have the "hair anorexia" so anything longer than mine, is long to me....so I couldn't vote because my twisted notion was not an option.


 
ok this is me too. so i vote midback.


----------



## growinglong777 (Mar 27, 2007)

I vote bsl..can't wait until I get there


----------



## Junonia (Mar 27, 2007)

The closer I come to BSL, it's no longer long enough for me.   Mid-back  is now long.   I guess I can be labeled in the Hair Greedy or Hair Anorexic category.


----------



## Suerte (Mar 27, 2007)

Bra strap and longer.

I think that it's something "other races" can't even front on when our hair is this long or longer


----------



## DragonPearl (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a hairstyle gallery of "long hair":

http://lifestyle.msn.com/beautyandf...owlhj.aspx?cp-documentid=3065623&imageindex=1

I see plenty of White ladies with shoulder and APL length hair there.


----------



## remnant (Mar 27, 2007)

Ineedhair said:
			
		

> *The closer I come to BSL, it's no longer long enough for me. Mid-back is now long. I guess I can be labeled in the Hair Greedy or Hair Anorexic category.*


 

same here !


----------



## sowhut (Mar 30, 2007)

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I have the "hair anorexia" so anything longer than mine, is long to me....so I couldn't vote because my twisted notion was not an option.


----------



## taj (May 13, 2007)

I vote bra strap length!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (May 13, 2007)

Full Bra strap hair looks long to me. But it depend on how tall the person is,too. Cause the shorter people are to me, the longer the hair look on them.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 13, 2007)

I voted mid back. I felt my hair was LONG when it was mid back. Now that I am at just about bra strap I feel like it is still too short.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 13, 2007)

I cosider APL and longer to be long hair, although that's starting to change since I've been hanging out on this board.  I also think that APL looks longer on some than on others.  Heck, shoulder length hair looks longer on certain people than it does on others.  I don't know why this is.  Maybe full shoulder looks longer than partial shoulder.  Who knows.  My friend has BSL hair and it's never looked all THAT long too me.  Where other ladies whose hair is actually a couple inches shorter appear to have longer hair than her.  Maybe thickness and style choices can make one head of hair seem longer than another.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:
			
		

> I cosider APL and longer to be long hair, although that's starting to change since I've been hanging out on this board. I also think that APL looks longer on some than on others. Heck, shoulder length hair looks longer on certain people than it does on others. I don't know why this is. Maybe full shoulder looks longer than partial shoulder. Who knows. My friend has BSL hair and it's never looked all THAT long too me. Where other ladies whose hair is actually a couple inches shorter appear to have longer hair than her. Maybe thickness and style choices can make one head of hair seem longer than another.


 

Yeah, I think thickness/fullness makes a big difference in the appearance. Also, the person's height/torso length. Even the length of the person's neck makes a difference! I've seen people with long necks and shoulder length hair looks long on them


----------



## PinkSkates (May 13, 2007)

Before joining LHCF I considered bra strap hair long. Now that my hair has reached that length bra strap does not seem that long. Now I consider mid back length to be the beginning of long hair.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here but I've lurked for over a year now...
I voted midback length. For women with type 1 (ya know, white girls, Asian girls, etc) my standards are tougher because they have it so much easier! Bleach, blowdry, whatever, their hair seems to grow like weeds. 

For sistahs anything from BSL onward is a definate achievement.


----------



## Creatividual (May 13, 2007)

I said APL because in that past I couldn't even get my hair to shoulder length. My current hair length is in between shoulder length and and APL. It doesn't look long to me but other people (black people) say it is.


----------



## ToyToy (May 13, 2007)

I voted midback length! That's how long I want my hair to be !


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 13, 2007)

When I was just past shoulder length, I thought bra strap and beyond was long. Now that I am past bra strap myself, I think waist length and beyond is long.


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 13, 2007)

pinkskates said:
			
		

> Before joining LHCF I considered bra strap hair long. Now that my hair has reached that length bra strap does not seem that long. Now I consider mid back length to be the beginning of long hair.



Looks to me like your hair is past bra strap.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 13, 2007)

> HoneyLemonDropQuote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkskates*
> _Before joining LHCF I considered bra strap hair long. Now that my hair has reached that length bra strap does not seem that long. Now I consider mid back length to be the beginning of long hair._





> Looks to me like your hair is past bra strap.


Hi HoneyLemonDrop,
My hair has recently gone past the end of my brastrap; but I have to press it bone straight to get it there; and that is a daunting task


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 13, 2007)

pinkskates said:
			
		

> Hi HoneyLemonDrop,
> My hair has recently gone past the end of my brastrap; but I have to press it bone straight to get it there; and that is a daunting task



Well your hair looks beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 13, 2007)

> HoneyLemonDrop


Quote:
Originally Posted by *pinkskates*
_Hi HoneyLemonDrop,
My hair has recently gone past the end of my brastrap; but I have to press it bone straight to get it there; and that is a daunting task_




> Well your hair looks beautiful. Keep up the good work.


Thank you. I love the meez in your siggy. Every time I see it it makes me smile


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 13, 2007)

joyousnerd said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here but I've lurked for over a year now...
> I voted midback length. For women with type 1 (ya know, white girls, Asian girls, etc) my standards are tougher because they have it so much easier! Bleach, blowdry, whatever, their hair seems to grow like weeds.
> 
> For sistahs anything from BSL onward is a definate achievement.


Stick around LHCF for a while and black women with BSL hair and longer won't seem like such a miraculous achievement.  BSL hair and longer is simply the result of good hair care practices, not necessarily a gift of genetics.  Remember our hair grows just like any other race of people, but the coiliness requires different care and many black women have horrible hair habits that prevent them from growing hair down their backs.  It's not cause our hair CAN'T get that long without some Herculean effort, it's because our hair WON'T get that long with constant blowdrying, hot curling, perming every 4 weeks, gunking up the hair with gel, grease, etc.


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 13, 2007)

pinkskates said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinkskates*
> _Hi HoneyLemonDrop,
> My hair has recently gone past the end of my brastrap; but I have to press it bone straight to get it there; and that is a daunting task_
> ...



Actually, it's not a meez, it's a painting I got from a website that has black love stuff. Everytime I look at it, I feel like I'm right there, lol.


----------



## taraglam2 (May 14, 2007)

Full bra-strap length hair and beyond is considered long to me.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 14, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:
			
		

> Stick around LHCF for a while and black women with BSL hair and longer won't seem like such a miraculous achievement. BSL hair and longer is simply the result of good hair care practices, not necessarily a gift of genetics. Remember our hair grows just like any other race of people, but the coiliness requires different care and many black women have horrible hair habits that prevent them from growing hair down their backs. It's not cause our hair CAN'T get that long without some Herculean effort, it's because our hair WON'T get that long with constant blowdrying, hot curling, perming every 4 weeks, gunking up the hair with gel, grease, etc.


 
Well said.  Since coming to LHCF, my mindset regarding Black hair has totally changed...for the better.  Not in a million years would I have thought that my hair type (4b) COULD get this long (BSL).  Now, waistlength, here I come.


----------



## Energist (May 14, 2007)

I'd have to say between midback and waist, because after doing some searches online I've seen some ridiculously long lengths, that make me feel nearly bald... like this for example


----------



## meaganita (May 15, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah me too (actually Mid-Back length for me).
> 
> BUT this has only happened since joining LHCF _and_ since my hair has gotten longer. In the past, I think i viewed APL as long.... and then BSL as long..... *I notice that the longer my own hair gets, the higher I raise the bar.*  So my "standards" for what qualifies as long hair has gotten increasingly more rigid/stringent!


 
Me too! I have to say Mid-Back is long to me.  Another thing is that a weave/lacefront/braids etc. at mid-back length or longer doesn't look long at all to me.  I guess it's because I know the hair isn't real.  But when you know the hair is real, and most of the hair reaches the longest point (mid-back), it definitely looks longer.  

Hair health also makes a big difference.  Someone could be at BSL or MBL, but if their ends are damaged it doesn't really look long to me, because all I can see is how much they need to cut off!


----------



## meaganita (May 15, 2007)

blueabyss333 said:
			
		

> Me too. *But it also depends on how tall the person is.*


IMO, this is true too.  I'm 5'11" so BSL on me could easily be WL on someone 5'2"...definitely makes a difference.


----------



## SouthernTease (May 15, 2007)

FULL APL or longer is long in my opinion.


----------



## SouthernTease (May 15, 2007)

Energist said:
			
		

> I'd have to say between midback and waist, because after doing some searches online I've seen some ridiculously long lengths, that make me feel nearly bald... like this for example



That's not long... its ridiculous.


----------



## Junonia (May 15, 2007)

The salon I went to prices vary by hair length. Short-$15, medium-$20 and long-$25.  They charged me $20. According to them, long hair begins at MBL.


----------



## Ayeshia (May 15, 2007)

MBL but it depends on the person and how long their neck and torso is for me to make an accurate judgement of whats long.


----------



## Energist (May 15, 2007)

SouthernTease said:
			
		

> That's not long... its ridiculous.


 
lol, yes I know! I was in shock when I saw that, but it made me realize how much hair can actually grow.  I don't know about Black hair, but anything is possible.  I'd personaly only want mine to waist length, anything further is asking for a headache!


----------



## Ms Red (May 15, 2007)

I am tall so APL looks pretty long on me (esp. since I have a THICK head of hair) But of course my aim is for BSL! 

Right now I am about 3 inches from APL


----------



## mscocoface (May 15, 2007)

I know this sounds weird but it depends on the hair to me.

For example, my hair type in natural form anything BSL or longer is long to me.

For other hair types I think tail bone or longer.  Don't ask my why, the only thing I can determine is that I have seen other hair types long most of my life but my hair type it has been just in the last few years I have seen as what I would considered long.  

The majority of those I have seen as natural with very kinky coily hair the longest in length has been around BSL or MBL.

Weird huh!?


----------



## sareca (May 15, 2007)

I originally said mid-back, but I'm changing my vote.  BSL is long enough, especially on anybody with a short torso.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Sep 11, 2007)

KiniKakes said:


> Yeah me too (actually Mid-Back length for me).
> 
> BUT this has only happened since joining LHCF _and_ since my hair has gotten longer. In the past, I think i viewed APL as long.... and then BSL as long..... I notice that the longer my own hair gets, the higher I raise the bar.  So my "standards" for what qualifies as long hair has gotten increasingly more rigid/stringent!



Now that I have reached APL(barely, but I'm claiming it ),personally,I don't consider my hair long until BSL...but I notie that people at work,my SO,friends/family  consider my hair to be long...

Kini u live in BK, some u KNOW the average woman u see around here has either a short cut,braids,weaves,or SL hair...to see a woman with hair down her back (APL, BSL...and beyond) is rare!  As a teenager I thought SL was long,go figure! Maybe it was bcuz mine was barely SL at the time...my good friend has MBL hair (grew it out from SL)...she literally stops traffic when she crosses the street...lol...she saw this site with so many women with MBL,that she now wants TL...lol...so u r right,the bar continues to be raised ...did I mention I love your hair? Keep up the good work


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Sep 11, 2007)

Bumping for new thoughts/perspectives


----------



## chellero (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone called my shoulder length hair long the other day, but I personally think that BSL is long.


----------



## curlycraze (Sep 11, 2007)

Any hair longer than mine.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Honestly, I still think APL is long, especially based on what I see all around.  Even white people think a Black woman with APL hair has long hair.  I guess it's relative.  However I now know that we can have not only long hair, but long*er* and long*er* hair!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 11, 2007)

*Anything BSL and beyond is long to me. My hair is just past APL, but I don't feel like it's long. It's medium length to me. *


----------



## Energee (Sep 11, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:


> Stick around LHCF for a while and black women with BSL hair and longer won't seem like such a miraculous achievement.  BSL hair and longer is simply the result of good hair care practices, not necessarily a gift of genetics.  Remember our hair grows just like any other race of people, but the coiliness requires different care and many black women have horrible hair habits that prevent them from growing hair down their backs.  It's not cause our hair CAN'T get that long without some Herculean effort, it's because our hair WON'T get that long with constant blowdrying, hot curling, perming every 4 weeks, gunking up the hair with gel, grease, etc.



I agree.  I also have many friends and associates from many different races that include many different hair textures from '1a to 4z' and all that's in between, before and after those types....lol.  Many women have the exact same problems growing their hair out. Don't assume that every woman of a different race that you see with shorter hair (shoulder length or above) is that way because they want to be. Many are that way because they really can not grow their hair out. They face the same challenges that we do. Some just grow slowly, others just have damaged hair due to coloring, heat styling, and other chemical processes that lead to breakage.  Many European and other women can not grow their hair to waist length or even BSL actually. How many women do you REALLY see walking around with Waist length hair and beyond?  Take notice of white women walking around..I mean _*REALLY*_ take notice of them..ALL of them and not just the ones with longer hair and you will see that their hair comes in all lengths as well.   Many fall somewhere between shoulder and BSL and many are shoulder length and above.

In fact the other day I was wearing a messy updo (nothing special..just twisted it up and put a nice clip on it to secure)and there was a white woman in line behind me at the store. She stated the my hair was so pretty and thick and that because it was such a hot day it was a great time to wear an updo. She said "I wish I had hair to put up..at least you do". Her hair was neck length and it was very thin and stringy looking..even though she had a nice style.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 11, 2007)

BSL looks long to me on anybody and even more so when it's thick.


----------



## bluefolli (Sep 11, 2007)

curlycraze said:


> Any hair longer than mine.


 
That's how I feel too.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Sep 12, 2007)

Last year I said BSL...that's still true, but on other ppl .  For me, I think MBL hair will look long (I hope!)


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 12, 2007)

My idea of long hair always changes as my hair gets longer (go figure) 

But, I think hair looks longer when its thick, all one length from roots to tip, and even at the ends


----------



## growth2come (Sep 12, 2007)

Kimberly said:


> I have the "hair anorexia" so anything longer than mine, is long to me....so I couldn't vote because my twisted notion was not an option.


 
I second that.....anyone with hair longer than mine...


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 12, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:


> Last year *I said BSL...that's still true, but on other ppl* . For me, I think MBL hair will look long (I hope!)


 
I was trying to explain this yesterday to my mum. My hair doesn't look or feel long to me because I guess it's on me. I hardly see it much now anyway. People tell me I have "long" hair all the time. But if I saw a woman with BSL hair, it would look long to me because it's on somebody else. It's so weird.Don't know if I'm explaining it right. It's all a matter of perspective or as they say it's all relative.


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 12, 2007)

I think BSL hair can look really long if it's thick and healthy looking.


----------



## aurora3140 (Sep 12, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> My idea of long hair always changes as my hair gets longer (go figure)
> 
> * But, I think hair looks longer when its thick, all one length from roots to tip, and even at the ends*



I agree.  I voted BSL, but I know my hair won't look long at that point because it's so thin.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Sep 12, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> I was trying to explain this yesterday to my mum. My hair doesn't look or feel long to me because I guess it's on me. I hardly see it much now anyway. People tell me I have "long" hair all the time. But if I saw a woman with BSL hair, it would look long to me because it's on somebody else. It's so weird.Don't know if I'm explaining it right. It's all a matter of perspective or as they say it's all relative.



That's exactly how I feel.  Plus, with my hair being fine and all, I feel like I have to wear it curly to make it look like I have a decent head of hair.  It just seems to thin on me when it's straight and I guess I just prefer the curly styles now.  So while I'm just about BSL, when I look at my hair it looks shoulder length.  I'm hoping MBL curly will make it look longer .


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 12, 2007)

Initially I voted BSL.  But now that I'm at the length, it doesn't seem that long to me.  I have seen APL on other people that _seems_ longer than my BSL.

I guess I won't think mine own hair is long until I reach tailbone length.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 14, 2007)

Energee said:


> IHow many women do you REALLY see walking around with Waist length hair and beyond?  Take notice of white women walking around..I mean _*REALLY*_ take notice of them..ALL of them and not just the ones with longer hair and you will see that their hair comes in all lengths as well.   Many fall somewhere between shoulder and BSL and many are shoulder length and above.


 Ever since I joined LHCF, I've been noticing and most women of other races *do not* have nice hair, the only exception being Indian women.


----------



## caliber38 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with Miss*Tress, indian women really do have very long beautiful hair most of the time.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 17, 2007)

Voted BSL, I use to think APL was long until I reach it, I now see that APL is not really that long but it is a nice and comfortable length to be at..
Although BSL varies from person to person, I still consider it to be quite long........ Can't wait til I'm there


----------



## BambiEyes (Sep 17, 2007)

Full APL is long to me! Any hair that reaches under your arm is long period! IMO


----------



## Svrbrownsuga (Sep 17, 2007)

I would say apl is long hair. Alot of women have shoulder length hair and I believe the first step of long hair is apl and then of course bsl and wlh is super long


----------



## ccd (Sep 27, 2007)

Svrbrownsuga said:


> I would say apl is long hair. Alot of women have shoulder length hair and I believe the first step of long hair is apl and then of course bsl and wlh is super long


 
I guess being on here makes me a little spoiled ;before LHCF I thought shoulder was long; but now that I've seen other things:  BSL is long to me; WL iand tailbone is super long


----------



## kbfluff (Sep 27, 2007)

Although I am about 2 inches away from APL.
I don't consider my hair long. People in the real world do. Well let me say that (men) in the real world...
Anyhoo, I voted for midback. Especially on a tall person. Forgive my preference, since I am 5 feet 9.
I just think that long hair on a shorter woman is cool, but when I see midback hair on a tall woman, it really looks appealing and extra long to me. It stands out.  
So for me to consider hair to be long, I factor in height which equals an increased struggle to grow to midback.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if I responded to this yet, but the longer my hair gets, the longer it needs to be in order for me to consider it long. As I'm reaching my natural waist (stretched), the more I think Hip/Tail bone length is long hair. I think I have hair anorexia. Nothing shorter than BSL is long at all. IMO.


----------



## MissFallon (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe I responded to this last year and said midback was long but now that I am natural and my hair is way thicker now I think that APL (but thick, not thin like my hair was b4) is long.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 27, 2007)

I voted APL. I've never seen my hair any longer or healthier than it is now...it's damaged btw...and I'd be amazed if I could get my hair to a healthy state like you ladies let alone grow it APL.


----------



## MsKipani (Sep 27, 2007)

I think full APL length can constitute as long, but I guess long hair really stands out to me when its BSL and longer


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmmm...for me, I think it depends on three things:

1. The height of a person
2. The length of the torso
3. The density of the hair

My ex-roomate is a white woman with hair that is a little longer than APL. And yet it looks even longer because she's over 6 feet tall!

I have a long torso. I realized this the other day while doing my hair. So although my hair is getting longer, by normal standards it is long but not long to me. It's going to take me a long time to see BSL because of my long torso. I'm not even tall. I'm average height (5'5"), but I realize that due to this fact about my body, and as I get leaner, it's going to take longer than expected to reach length. 

I also think that thinner/finer APL looks shorter than thicker/denser APL. I've seen women with long hair but the hair is so fine that it looks nearly transluscent. And I've seen women who could be classified as having APL but their hair so dense and so thick (I'm jealous) that they actually look like they are BSL.


----------



## remnant (Nov 19, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Ever since I joined LHCF, I've been noticing and *most women of other races do not have nice hair*, the only exception *being Indian women*.


 

honestly I AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## audacity. (Nov 19, 2007)

KiniKakes said:


> I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere! So i figured it was time for an updated poll!
> 
> *When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*
> 
> ...


 
I think my perception of long hair on the forum is different from what it is in RL.  

LHCF long hair is BSL
RL long hair is APL


----------



## BotanyGrl (Nov 19, 2007)

I consider MBL to be long.  I can't wait until I get there in 2009


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Ever since I joined LHCF, I've been noticing and most women of other races *do not* have nice hair, the only exception being Indian women.


 
ITA.  A few years ago a white woman told me that I had _good_ hair, normally that may have given me pause.  But upon looking at her hair that was short, thin and fly-away I realized that my hair _is _of good quality no matter what race you choose.


----------



## tthreat08 (Nov 19, 2007)

Interestingly, I once thought brastrap length was long....now that I am nearing that length, I don't think so anymore.  I don't think I have long hair.  I think waistlength hair is long haor.  Once my hair is waistlength, it will be long IMO.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 19, 2007)

im gonna say MBL.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 19, 2007)

Dang. Ya'll got some high standards!


----------



## curlycraze (Nov 25, 2007)

Any hair longer and fuller than my own.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with the majority. To me, I don't consider hair "long" until it is at least full/even BSL.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about this alot lately......anything ARMPIT length or longer I consider LONG hair.

I've been noticing the hair length of most of the (white) actresses/models in my favorite shows/movies - most are are between APL and BSL.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 25, 2007)

The day my hair covers my chest I will consider it long. On other people any length past Armpit so long to me


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jun 4, 2008)

On me, I use to think APL would be long. Now I look at long as BSL and longer.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 4, 2008)

Until recently I thought Full APL was long but now I consider BSL long hair. I still think Full APL is a very nice length to have and gives a lot of styling options but BSL is what I consider long without a doubt.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 4, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Dang. Ya'll got some high standards!


 
I'm a hair snob. Always have been, always will be!


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 7, 2008)

APL and anything past it is quite long, especially for the average black woman.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jun 7, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> APL and anything past it is quite long, especially for the *average black woman*.


 I dont agree. 

I think FULL MBL and anything longer than that is long. I see way too many black women with BSL hair. I now think BSL is average. On me...  Maybe Im just hair-norexic but BSL doesnt do it for me anymore. Im striving for waist length for myself.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually, I depends on the heigth of the person, since the absolute length of the hair  itself is all that matters.  I've recently reached APL for the 1st time, my hair is currently in braids and I used to think well it is not that long (according to LHCF standards).   Yesterday I met a girl about 5'10 with hair about APL like mine.  Wow,  I was so impressed, her hair was sooooooooo long.  I am 5'9, so I am starting to think " Maybe my hair is long (in the abosule), although it doesn't seem that long (relatively to my height)". But ultimately in real life, healthy hair past shoulder length on a black women always captivate appreciative looks from other blacks.


----------



## Swanky (Jun 7, 2008)

Waistlength! One of my reasons...the possibilities for styles are numerous. I'm on that waistlength journey now, so when I've reached this length I can say "I have arrived"!


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 7, 2008)

Minimum BSL.


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jun 7, 2008)

BSL and longer is what I've always considered as long hair.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jun 7, 2008)

I think that bra strap and longer is "long" to me.  BUT - it has to be full, no see through hair to make the bra strap criteria IMO.  If the hair is full at that shoulders but gets thinner and thinner and then the tippy tip of the "v" touches the bra then that is NOT bra strap in my book...moreso like shoulder length.  I think that full, even APL hair can look better than some BSLs.


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 7, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> Actually, I depends on the heigth of the person, since the absolute length of the hair  itself is all that matters.  I've recently reached APL for the 1st time, my hair is currently in braids and I used to think well it is not that long (according to LHCF standards).   Yesterday I met a girl about 5'10 with hair about APL like mine.  Wow,  I was so impressed, her hair was sooooooooo long.  I am 5'9, so I am starting to think " Maybe my hair is long (in the abosule), although it doesn't seem that long (relatively to my height)". But ultimately in real life, healthy hair past shoulder length on a black women always captivate appreciative looks from other blacks.



Absolutely. Some people's MBL on here is someone else's APL.


----------



## Grow_it_out (Jun 7, 2008)

After having my daughter, I got a perm at a white salon. My hair was a little longer than BSL and the stylist said my hair was long. I wanted to get it cut into a style in a photo and I was surprised because no one ever considered my hair long before then.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 8, 2008)

I gave to say APL!


----------



## Flavia (Jun 8, 2008)

Before LHCF, I would have said APL now it's BSL and beyond.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jun 8, 2008)

MAMATO said:


> Actually, I depends on the heigth of the person, since the absolute length of the hair  itself is all that matters.  I've recently reached APL for the 1st time, my hair is currently in braids and I used to think well it is not that long (according to LHCF standards).   Yesterday I met a girl about 5'10 with hair about APL like mine.  Wow,  I was so impressed, her hair was sooooooooo long.  I am 5'9, so I am starting to think " Maybe my hair is long (in the abosule), although it doesn't seem that long (relatively to my height)". But ultimately in real life, healthy hair past shoulder length on a black women always captivate appreciative looks from other blacks.



  ITA!  You're example is exactly why I don't consider my hair as "long hair". erplexed  I'm only 5'2 and have APL hair.  When I see tall ladies with APL I'm in awe ... Because  it does look absolutely long.  I know that a tall woman's APL would be at least BSL on me.  I'm guessing I'll have to be between BSL- MBL to be satisfied


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Jun 8, 2008)

Full APL or longer


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 26, 2008)

Full BSL is long to me....although I once felt APL was long until I hit APL.


----------



## Trinity1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alot of people in the "real world" consider my hair long but when I see the ladies here...I'm thinking to myself, I have far to go to be considered long.

I cut 4 inches off in the Summer because it gets too hot and ofcourse I'm wanting all my inches back...LOL!


Trinity1


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that I am Neck lenghth -- I would say the shoulde length I had before.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 21, 2008)

You know what is funny is that a few months ago, I thought APL was long.   Now that I realize how short I am and APL is only an inch away, I know APL is short....BSL and longer it long hair to me now.....and I bet that will change too once I get to that length


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

FULL BSL for me is long


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 2, 2009)

Generally around APL but it really depends on the person's size and the fullness of the hair.  Some people's APL looks short, whereas it looks long on people with thick, full hair and long torsos.


----------



## lila_baby (Feb 2, 2009)

On a BLACK woman- BSL
Other races-mbl and beyond


----------



## babyleaf (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone that says it depends on the height of the person and the fullness of the hair. I am 5'8 and my hair is reasonable thick, but I don't think I will have long hair until it is totally midback length. The true test for me is when my hair is able to cover my breast in the front. So, based on that, I am thinking it may need to be a bit longer than midback. 

Not saying that I see some woman with bsl hair and think, wow...they have long hair....it is different when you are judging yourself. Anywoo, I voted mid back length.


----------



## MikaPeppers (Feb 2, 2009)

Gosh... I wish my hair was APL already.
But SL is lightweight "long" to me.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 2, 2009)

DH says anything past shoulder length is considered long to most men.  I think full BSL is long.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 3, 2009)

MikaPeppers said:


> Gosh... I wish my hair was APL already.
> But SL is lightweight "long" to me.



I like that! lightweight long! LOL


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 28, 2009)

On the streets - Shoulder Length
On LHCF - Middle Back Length (b/c we're more knowledgeable)


----------



## ellehair (Aug 28, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> On the streets - Shoulder Length
> On LHCF - Middle Back Length (b/c we're more knowledgeable)


 

on the streets, lol - totally agree!


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Mid back length is long hair to me. That will be my goal in 2012.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2009)

Bra-strap is the beginnings of long hair, imo. At BSL whether you're tall or short it looks undeniably long. I'm 5'2" and APL right now, it really isn't all that much hair length-wise. It isn't that much difference from SL, I realised that as I was approaching armpit length (which used to be my goal when I first BC'd).


----------



## labelfree (Aug 28, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> on the streets, lol - totally agree!


 
+1 Most women I've considered to have long hair IRL are APL. But on here I say BSL


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 28, 2009)

MBL is long. BSL is passable if it's a full BSL. APL and SL is considered medium length.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 28, 2009)

I am working towards APL but I'm definitely dreaming about BSL.


----------



## teysmith (Aug 28, 2009)

honestly, I've never been anywhere past neck or collar so I've always and still do consider full shoulder length hair as long...and I think most black people I know do..


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 28, 2009)

*APL and beyond is whats long to me.*​


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 28, 2009)

i will consider my hair long when the sides and front are comfortably hitting my shoulder..the rest will be far ahead by this time. i voted bsl


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to think that BSL was long, now since joining LHCF and really believing that my hair can grow, I think MBL to WL is long hair.


----------



## Taina (Aug 28, 2009)

I think APL is the shortest to be considered as a long hair.


----------



## halocj (Aug 28, 2009)

bsl is long to me


----------



## Tene (Aug 28, 2009)

Apl and beyond is long to me.


----------



## Kellum (Aug 29, 2009)

For me I think my hair will feel long when I am MBL. I am BSB now with layers and it doesn't feel long to me.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Aug 29, 2009)

IMO, blunt APL can look long, but BSL hair that is blunt, layered, etc. will always appear long to me. So I vote BSL.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 29, 2009)

I think a lot of it has to do with thickness. My hair is medium thickness at BSL and I don't think it's long at all. But if there is someone with really thick hair at my length I think their hair would look a lot longer than mine. I wont consider my hair long until it reaches MBL, but then again I think I suffer from hairnorexia, LOL.


----------



## JenBenCal (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's interesting that you bring this topic up. I would probably have to say that I agree with you on how much hair is touching that area. V shapes (unless they are incredibly thick) seem a bit less "long" to me than those who are fully touching that particular area (no offense, of course!). I feel that when women reach BSL, I find myself drooling and hoping to one day achieve that length, therefore I do find it a pretty long length! Anything beyond that is like superwoman flying into the room


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally, I will not consider my hair as long until I reach between BSL and MBL, I hope, .


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 29, 2009)

For women of colour that have no knowledge of black hair care? It has to be full shoulder length and beyond

If your hair is past SDL then you will get comments about your hair being long from people who think black hair only grows up to SDL

For me personally I'd say past full APL. When I reach BSL I'd say MBL When I reach MBL I'd say WL and so on lol.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 30, 2009)

sunhun said:


> For women of colour that have no knowledge of black hair care? It has to be full shoulder length and beyond
> 
> If your hair is past SDL then you will get comments about your hair being long from people who think black hair only grows up to SDL
> 
> For me personally I'd say past full APL. When I reach BSL I'd say MBL When I reach MBL I'd say WL and so on lol.


 
I totally agree. Full healthy SL on an AA looks long but anything beyond APL on any woman I would describe her with long hair. 

When I get to longer lengths my opinion will probably change.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 30, 2009)

I voted bsl


----------



## Toy (Aug 30, 2009)

I consider Mid Back length to be long,before this site i would have said shoulder length is long.


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I suffer from hair anorexia... I just got to mbl and I don't think my hair is long, especially compared to some heads of hair on this board . My hair won't be "long" to me until its full mbl. Right now my layers are apl 

Overall though I consider healthy full bsl long...


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 31, 2009)

For myself...anything past full SL will be long;  however, when I look at _other _people, anything at or beyond APL is long.

Some people have long backs and and necks, so APL is a true feat to accomplish.  I think if I had APL hair, my hair would look really long because I am a log necked, long backed individual.  The longer I am on the board, I think APL is where I will stop.  That's going to be a heck of a lot of hair on me....

cj


----------



## panamoni (Aug 31, 2009)

I think anyone at APL has LOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG hair ;o)


----------



## stephluvshair (Aug 31, 2009)

full BSL & longer


----------



## Lucie (Aug 31, 2009)

MBL and longer.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 31, 2009)

I probably answered in this thread before but my current answer is WL and longer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think BSL+ is long hair.  I've always had SL-APL-BSL (depending on how I felt) but I'm 6foot tall so that's like 15-20inches of hair.  I have thick hair as well so even when its shorter it looks like a lot of hair though it would between SL and APL.  

My goal would be to back to the length I was before I BC'd (almost BSL)


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 31, 2009)

MizAvalon said:


> I probably answered in this thread before but my current answer is WL and longer.


 
 @ this 2006 thread being bumped up. When I saw my name I said "What the heezy??" Then i looked at the thread title and say "Ooooh yeah, i remember that."

Anyway, my current answer is also WL and beyond. Anything under that is not really "long" to me, although i'd definitely acknowledge that it is a nice length.


----------



## fyb87 (Aug 31, 2009)

If I were to see WL or Tailbone length on someone else I would say it was long.  However, when I was tailbone length I didn't think I had long hair when everyone else thought I did.  So for my hair I wouldn't consider it long until after Tailbone.


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I answered this when the thread first started and i will answer again with the same answer.  Full Shoulder length is considered long to me and that has nothing to do with a mentality of thinking blackwomen don't have long hair etc etc.  
Full SL all the way around on anyone is long hair to me.


----------



## vpoetic (Aug 31, 2009)

I voted Bra strap.


----------



## Harina (Sep 2, 2009)

Hair that covers the ta-ta's. As long as your hair covers the base of your boobs, you are an official member of the long hair club. Old women or women with a heavier bosom have a pass and can refer to perkier times, if they want to.


----------



## LaToya28 (Sep 2, 2009)

Although I know that Black women can grow hair as evidenced by all the APL and beyond hair on this forum and others, full SL is still long to me. Maybe it's because of my upbringing and where I'm from (VA), but when I see *healthy* hair on a woman's shoulders I think she has nice long hair.


----------



## healthytext (Sep 2, 2009)

Mid back for me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 4, 2009)

MBL is "officially" long for me


----------



## Avan207 (Sep 5, 2009)

When it is longer than the average length of my old weaves (12 inches)


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ya'll are a tough crowd! I totally think APL is long....maybe b/c I just can't seem to get there :/


----------



## PinkSkates (Sep 5, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> Hair that covers the ta-ta's. As long as your hair covers the base of your boobs, you are an official member of the long hair club. *Old women or women with a heavier bosom have a pass and can refer to perkier times, if they want to*.


oh dear!!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 5, 2009)

long hair = whatever length you are when you start getting weave checked.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 5, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> If I were to see WL or Tailbone length on someone else I would say it was long.  However, when I was tailbone length I didn't think I had long hair when everyone else thought I did.  So for my hair I wouldn't consider it long until after Tailbone.



What?!! Your hair is long so hush!



> Originally Posted by *Riverrock*
> 
> 
> _Hair that covers the ta-ta's. As long as your hair covers the base of your boobs, you are an official member of the long hair club. *Old women or women with a heavier bosom have a pass and can refer to perkier times, if they want to*._



LMAO!! 
You ain't right


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 7, 2009)

My hair is at the top of my brastrap and I'm told that my hair is "so long" mostly from black people. But I don't think my hair is that long. For me, because my hair is fine, it will be long when it's fuller and BSL. When my hair is healthy at full BSL, I will believe that it's long. I haven't fully reached that goal yet, though. I'm shooting for Christmas...


----------



## Celestial (Sep 7, 2009)

I think tailbone is long but I see it more as an average long while I see Mid-back as Medium-long or borderline long.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 7, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> My hair is at the top of my brastrap and I'm told that my hair is "so long" mostly from black people. But I don't think my hair is that long. For me, because my hair is fine, it will be long when it's fuller and BSL. When my hair is healthy at full BSL, I will believe that it's long. I haven't fully reached that goal yet, though. I'm shooting for Christmas...


 
I noticed most black people find any length that hangs loose and straight as long. You can have neck length hair and black people think that is long. Black people normally find shoulder length hair so long.


----------



## Prinncipality (Oct 12, 2009)

generally I consider BSL long but it kind of depends. THICK shoulder length hair gives the impression of long hair too.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe I answered APL before. I still think that's long but now that I have it I am seeing BSL as being long.


----------



## jasminestar (Oct 16, 2009)

On me, I think my hair would have to be at least mid-back for it to really feel long, but I've looked at people with thick healthy looking armpit length hair and thought it was long.


----------



## Truth (Oct 16, 2009)

once u start getting to between the APL and BSL range..yea ur hitting the "LONG" category.....


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mid back length


----------



## KiSseS03 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pre-Board: APL was long to me.

Post-Board: BSL is the new standard.


----------



## Bene (Feb 6, 2010)

Bald to neck/shoulder length = short

Neck/shoulder length to BSL = medium

BSL to waist = medium long

Waist to classic = long

Classic + = extremely long


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd say looking at others that MBL is long!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol me anything below shoulder is LONG!!


----------



## Taina (Feb 6, 2010)

KiSseS03 said:


> Pre-Board: APL was long to me.
> 
> Post-Board: BSL is the new standard.


I co-sign with this, even apl is my first goal, it was the ultimatr befotr thr board, i know i´m still faaaaaaaaar away from that, but i dont consider it anymore as a too long hair


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 6, 2010)

Pre-board: Between APL and BSL

Post-board: Mid back (Thicker hair), Waist/hip (Finer hair)

I strongly believe thicker hair amplifies length; I have finer hair so BSL (current length) doesnt seem long to me. I would probably have to be at hiplength for me to finally realize my hair is long


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 6, 2010)

bsl or longer


----------



## Stormy (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to say APL, but actually SL on me when my hair is thick and healthy looks long, and because I have a small head and I'm very short. I've seen shoulder length look long on others too when their hair is healthy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 6, 2010)

hmmmmmm, alot of women think bsl is long, well im WL and i still dont think i have long hair untill i reach tailbone. and texture has alot to do with length to me.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 6, 2010)

I voted APL, to me, that's kind of long, and then BSL or longer is definitely long. I would say SL is medium length, and any shorter is short.


----------



## Vashti (Feb 6, 2010)

I think APL is longish but to me MBL is truly long hair.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 6, 2010)

wavesofmotion said:


> Pre-board: Between APL and BSL
> 
> Post-board: Mid back (Thicker hair), Waist/hip (Finer hair)
> 
> *I strongly believe thicker hair amplifies length*; I have finer hair so BSL (current length) doesnt seem long to me. I would probably have to be at hiplength for me to finally realize my hair is long



+1. Thicker hair adds something. I'm fine strand and it played a part in me going natural (my hair looks fuller).

To answer the OP:

Pre-LHCF: APL 
Now: MBL


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 6, 2010)

MBL is long to me.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I think what I see on others and what I expect of myself distort my view of what is long hair. On others, I think BSL, but I won't feel like my hair is long until it reaches MBL. Maybe I am getting a slight case of hair anorexia. LOL


----------



## eurka007 (Feb 6, 2010)

i consider bsl length long hair... and thats for all races.. I just dont really see many women walking around with waist length hair that looks healthy (other than on this forum)


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 7, 2010)

apl is long to me


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 7, 2010)

Tee said:


> I voted Bra-Strap but to most people APL is long. I think us LHCFer's have higher expectation.



Not me!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Feb 8, 2010)

just over shoulder length is long to me


----------



## Nina_deF (Feb 8, 2010)

It depends on how tall the person is.
My SL is a shorties BSL


----------



## TrueToHair (Feb 8, 2010)

..............................


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 8, 2010)

Full BSL is the official mark of long hair for me.


----------



## Kash (Feb 8, 2010)

long hair to me is FULL bsl (not 4 thin, splitting strands barley grazing your hiked-up bra strap) and longer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Full BSL is the official mark of long hair for me.


 

 I'm tall so this is the case for me.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Feb 8, 2010)

BSL is long to me


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 8, 2010)

Full BSL


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 8, 2010)

Apl is long to me but like others have said it depends on how full it is. MY SIL has sl hair that looks long because it is extremely full and even.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 8, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> I voted APL. I see a lot of women who can grow their hair to SL, but getting past SL is a struggle.



From what I have heard (from the knowledgeable ladies on this board), the longest jump is from SL to BSL...so, I would agree with you that getting past SL is a struggle (especially for AA, non-LHCF members). Personally, I have been at shoulder length/clavicle length for 2 to 3 years, which is why I decided to reactivate and get on the ball...grow, grow, grow!



beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> I dont agree.
> 
> I think FULL MBL and anything longer than that is long. I see way too many black women with BSL hair. I now think BSL is average. On me...  Maybe Im just hair-norexic but BSL doesnt do it for me anymore. Im striving for waist length for myself.



Let me preface my opinion by saying that where I live (ATL)...full MBL is DEFINITELY NOT an average...neither is BSL. So many young ladies here "fake it till they make it" and their weaved hair may be MBL, while their "real" hair is damaged and broken off (I realize that many ladies on this board use weave as a protective style- so I am certainly not talking about you ladies!)



Can-Nee said:


> long hair to me is FULL bsl (not 4 thin, splitting strands barley grazing your hiked-up bra strap) and longer.



 Too funny!!!!

I voted for BSL, however, when I honestly ponder the subject- I think that when I see a woman with full APL, healthy hair- I say to myself, "Self, she has pretty, long hair"...Because I have always had at least shoulder length hair, I do not see it as long (although many people have said to me that "dark skinned" black girls don't generally have that  Whatever!!!! BSL hair to me would be undeniably long (given that it is healthy-because I will take health over length any day).


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 8, 2010)

Full SL and beyond is long to me.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that anything past APL is long.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 8, 2010)

APL is in the long territory to me, after that it just keeps getting longer and longer...


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 8, 2010)

Full APL in the real world is long...LHCF? Full BSL and longer


----------



## ebonimama (Feb 8, 2010)

My Goddaughter has healthy, even all over, apl hair and it is gorgeous.  It looks long too.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to consider BSL long hair, but now since my hair is nearly Full BSL I can't bring myself to think my hair is long. Other people's BSL looks like long hair, but for some reason my BSL seems short. So I voted for MBL.


----------



## chellero (Feb 9, 2010)

chellero said:


> Someone called my shoulder length hair long the other day, but I personally think that BSL is long.



So now that I am actually act BSL I think that long is MBL or longer.  BSL just doesn't feel very long anymore.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 19, 2013)

APL on other women is long... on me it looks short smh


----------



## Monaleezza (Aug 20, 2013)

APL is long and anything beyond. 

I say this because shoulder length hair is the length where we used to say to our peers, "Isn't her hair long?!"

Now, I'm passed that length with plans to grow it longer, I still appreciate women who have managed to break past the standard SL.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 20, 2013)

I think once hair is mbl it's starting to get long. I feel bsl is medium length


----------



## naija24 (Aug 20, 2013)

I did already post in this thread? My memory is shot.

But I think past APL is long. Most women don't have hair down to their waist and beyond anymore.

Short = Above Shoulder Length
Medium = SL to APL
Long = More than APL


----------



## melisandre (Aug 20, 2013)

I consider hair that is at least BSB/BSL to be long.


----------



## mamaline (Aug 20, 2013)

I think anything above SL is short. SL-APL is medium length. Full APL or BSB and beyond I consider long.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2013)

Monaleezza said:


> APL is long and anything beyond.
> 
> I say this because shoulder length hair is the length where we used to say to our peers, "Isn't her hair long?!"
> 
> Now, I'm passed that length with plans to grow it longer, I still appreciate women who have managed to break past the standard SL.



Apl in real life is long.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 20, 2013)

I voted BSL, because APL has always seemed medium length to me, and because it's rare to see a black women with BSL or longer everywhere I've lived. Living in Gwinett, I've seen way more long haired black women than ever before, yet most are Guyanian, Trinis, or Dominicians. I could count on one hand how many BSL, "regular" black Americans I've seen, but APL has become so much more common . 

Honestly, I think that WL is a officially long across all races and ethnicities. 'Cause if you're rolling through an area where people commonly hair hair to their hips and beyond, your BSL hair is going to seem real mediocre. I know this from personal experience .


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Aug 21, 2013)

I voted BSL. All of my non-black girlfriends would define that as officially "long." Most of them wouldn't dare go to waist, hip, classic, knee or whatever - it's sooo much hair to take care of! And the few that have had hair longer than that past their early 20s have all cut if off. But to each his own


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Aug 22, 2013)

Before I would have said APL but now that I'm almost there my hair doesn't seem long at all so I'm saying BSL. I may also be changing my ultimate hair goal from APL to BSL as well...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread, but I'm going to say MBL.


----------



## Fuu (Aug 22, 2013)

APL and longer~


----------



## JessieLeleB (Aug 23, 2013)

Full APL and longer since most my friends stay at SL and I can't remember the last time I was APL, had to be when my mom still did my hair in the 90s and I was pressed not permed lol


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 23, 2013)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Full APL in the real world is long...LHCF? Full BSL and longer


 
This.

I use to think APL was long, but to me BSL is long. 

IRL, Apl is long.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I think BSL or MBL is long. I am between SL and APL. I am not grateful enough that it is as long as it is.


----------



## ail221 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've had APL-BSL length before so I consider MBL to be long.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 24, 2013)

BSB and longer is long. It seems that few women allow their hair to grow much past that now days, regardless of race/ethinicity. APL to BSL is medium. Shorter than full APL is short.


----------



## Mistycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Depends on the thickness of the hair. Full, thick hair will appear longer than thin or fine hair. I think a thick apl is long for thick hair and a thin bsl is long for thin hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 24, 2013)

Full APL and beyond


----------



## SophieDulce (Sep 7, 2013)

Full Mbl............


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 18, 2013)

KiniKakes said:


> I know this topic has been done before in the past, but I did a search and could NOT find the thread anywhere!  So i figured it was time for an updated poll!
> 
> *When you see hair on this forum, and when you see ladies in the street, at what length do you officially say "That woman has long hair"?*
> 
> ...




Totally agree


----------



## Lucie (Oct 18, 2013)

I am pretty positive I voted already and knowing myself, I probably chose MBL. Now that I am MBL, I suffer from hairexia and say WL.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 18, 2013)

APL on a shorter woman, BSL on a taller woman. 

 I consider those lengths the start of long hair.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Oct 18, 2013)

Mid black length.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 18, 2013)

I have done all lengths before even after major setbacks.  Only length I haven't done is tailbone.  From what I have seen here and on Youtube, it's just a matter of care, commitment and patience -- hair type is pretty irrelevant if you treat your hair like the precious gift that it is.


----------



## Napp (Oct 18, 2013)

Full apl is long to me


----------



## felic1 (Oct 18, 2013)

More than this here


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm BSL but I don't consider myself having long hair because the all my strands aren't BSL. 

You can have WL hair but if it's thin as a pencil I don't think it's long... Thin long hair is a no go for me. Thick even hair APL or longer is long hair. IMO


----------



## TheRealMe (Oct 18, 2013)

I consider MBL to be long hair, partly because of shrinkage.


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 19, 2013)

I think anything from APL 

http://www.youtube.com/bootyfurl


----------



## HoneyBadger (Oct 19, 2013)

BSB or longer. I think anybody can get to APL with protective styling but getting beyond BSL is HARD


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 19, 2013)

On others bsl on myself it wont feel long until wsl because its thin


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm positive i've posted in this thread already and i'm also sure my views have changed since. I'm voting MBL this time around since i'm so close to BSL and i feel like i barely have  any hair on my head. MBL youtube videos still have me stalking


----------



## Embyra (Nov 19, 2013)

Mistycat said:


> Depends on the thickness of the hair. Full, thick hair will appear longer than thin or fine hair. I think a thick apl is long for thick hair and a thin bsl is long for thin hair.



 I agree with this my hair is thick and when I was relaxed it was always apl or longer and my hair was considered long


----------



## DoDo (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to think BSL was the beginning of long hair and now that I have midback length hair I now believe it is armpit length. I now know that if I had relaxed or continuously straightened hair I would have stopped growing it out already. I would have felt comfortable rocking armpit length straightened hair while making the journey to bra strap and at that point I would have stopped growing it out. In the case of natural hair, while the length may seem shorter due to shrinkage the amount of care is the same if not more, and apl is when everything started taking twice as long. So while I do have an extreme length goal I believe that whether you are relaxed/straightened/natural apl is the beginning of/is long hair.


----------



## koolkittychick (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to think MBL was long hair territory, but since I got to MBL by accident on my way to BSL (I didn't realize how low I actually wear my bra, go figure!), I now think WL is indisputably the start of long hair territory. Hairexia, it's a real thing.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 24, 2013)

Long hair is when I don't have to bend, twist, flip, turn my whole arm just to reach the back of my hair... I guess that makes BSB/BSL


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Nov 24, 2013)

Mid back length and over


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 24, 2013)

BSL is long to me, when you see someone with that length you take notice.


----------



## Mahsiah (Nov 24, 2013)

Lucie said:


> I am pretty positive I voted already and knowing myself, I probably chose MBL. Now that I am MBL, I suffer from hairexia and say WL.


this


HoneyBadger said:


> BSB or longer. I think anybody can get to APL with protective styling *but getting beyond BSL is HARD*



and this


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 24, 2013)

MBL: medium-long
WL: long


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 25, 2013)

When this thread was first created I wasn't even SL and I chose APL,  now that I'm APL my hair doesn't seem long.. so now I choose MBL.


----------



## yoli184 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm APL now. I consider BSL/MBL to be long...


----------



## vmerie (Nov 26, 2013)

Anything past MBL.


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 27, 2013)

APL used to be the 'Long Limit', now I'm that grazing that length, BSL is the 'new' long.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 10, 2013)

BSL and longer. APL was once considered long for me but Im an inch or 2 away from that and my hair does not look long

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like I answered this already but I used to think BSL but now WL all the way


----------



## Natural-K (Dec 15, 2013)

MBL and beyond


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2016)

I think full APL (from crown) is when I consider hair to be long on someone else. I have a long neck and a short torso. On me, I think long is 18". That length in the front should reach my boobs.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 4, 2016)

When you can grab your hair comfortably from behind without bending your neck back and painfully twisting your arm. 

Apl looks long on some people and shorter on others imo


----------



## BlackRinse (Mar 4, 2016)

Full Mbl / 16" is long to me


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 4, 2016)

My hair is fine and basically all one length. When it is straight it looks long because basically I have no bangs or layers and it is APL.  When it is just regular it doesn't look long at all. But it's healthy and that's all I really care about these days.


----------



## nirel333 (Mar 4, 2016)

To me, BSL hair looks really long when it's all one even length with healthy ends and no layers. Hair like that always catches my attention.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2016)

Full APL looks long on me but I still consider thick BSL hair to be pretty long hair to me. If my hair never gets longer than that, I'll be just fine with that. Besides, I don't think I could manage it any longer than that and it's critical for me to be able to.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 5, 2016)

APL is long to me


----------



## Daina (Mar 5, 2016)

Full BSL is when I notice someone's hair so that's what I voted for. For me personally on my hair I won't consider it long until I get to MBL and beyond.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2016)

I voted Mbl, but anything past Apl is long in real life


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 6, 2016)

koolkittychick said:


> I used to think MBL was long hair territory, but since I got to MBL by accident on my way to BSL (I didn't realize how low I actually wear my bra, go figure!), I now think WL is indisputably the start of long hair territory. *Hairexia, it's a real thing*.



It indeed is. When I voted in 06 I thought apl was long. This thread was in the beginning of my journey so I wasn't affected by lhcf yet. I hadn't been anywhere near apl since I was a child, and had many doubts that I could actually make it there. My goal when I first started this journey was to make it to a layered bsl, but in my mind it was a pipe dream.

I don't know if it's because lhcf standards got to me, or because I've made it there and didn't see my hair as long but now mbl is the start of long. I was grazing wl before I bc'd and I look at the pic of my hair and think it looks short. I know it's hairexia because the first time I got to apl my hair looked longer to me. My goal length also went from bsl to hip/ tailbone length.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

Janet' said:


> From what I have heard (from the knowledgeable ladies on this board), the longest jump is from SL to BSL...so, I would agree with you that getting past SL is a struggle (especially for AA, non-LHCF members). Personally, I have been at shoulder length/clavicle length for 2 to 3 years, which is why I decided to reactivate and get on the ball...grow, grow, grow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo.....this was me...in 2010...I really feel the same in 2016...except, I would say for me- since I am 5'71/2"- MBL would be considered truly long...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 10, 2016)

I voted APL many moons ago.

Still haven't hit APL, smdh.  Came close but no cigar.

My new answer is BSL though.

WL seems like a fantasy to me.


----------

